# Save Jodrell Bank



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

There are plans to close one of the oldest observatories,but it is an important part of scientific history and it needs to be kept open. Anyone interested in astronomy can click on this link and sign a petition to save it:
http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/jodrellfunding/


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Rats! Must be a UK Citizen or Resident in order to sign. 
Would be nice if we in the states could help our friends across the pond in matters like this.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it would be dreadful to close Jodrell Bank.

I am not an avid astronomy fan but I firmly belive that a national treasure like this should be kept.

So I have signed.


Margaret


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Signed


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Old thread I know, and not music related. But for anyone who is interested, this is what is happening, hopefully no closure.

http://www.number10.gov.uk:80/Page17123


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes I've been getting all kinds of notifications about this. I'm so glad something good came of it. Thanks to everyone who showed their support! Good grief we won something!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes we did, hooray.

Welcome back, we haven't seen you for a while.


Margaret


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Margaret! It has been a while but my tastes go up and down-I really wish i could just focus on classical music but I get distracted by modern stuff. Plus I've been trying to get back into photography,and I've discovered the world of steam locos!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well good for you, it is good to have other interests as well.


Margaret


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

marval said:


> Well good for you, it is good to have other interests as well.
> 
> Margaret


Oh there's having interests and there's having interests! I collect hobbies like some collect stamps,and they have a kind of queue system. I'll throw myself into say astronomy and nothing else matters,and I'll get stuck into that for a while,buy the latest magazines,read books on it etc,then after a while it will slow down,the magazines begin to go unread and I get annoyed because I don't have the time or equipment to pursue this hobby or that hobby properly. Then something else will pop up and here we go again. See i got this acoustic guitar for christmas a few years ago and determined i was gonna learn it. Got a subscription to a magazine,watched concerts on you tube,joined a forum etc and now its sat there,collecting dust. But I'll never part with it. Its a thing of beauty,is STILL in tune and was a gift. I'll pick it up again one day,get sore fingers all over again! 
Recently I got an interest in steam locomotives,and I'm loving it,they are magnificent. I have magazines to read,books to browse,and so it continues...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Margaret. It's great to know that JB will not be shut down, at least in the near future. 

And, hello, Cyclops. It's good to see you again.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

That's ok Opus, I thought people might want to know the good news.


Margaret


----------

